# Age to rehome baby mice



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a litter of baby mice who will be 4 weeks old on friday. One of the new owners would like to pick them up the day before (so they will be 3wks + 6days). Is this too young to let them go??? I have always thought it was 4-5 weeks to rehome but didnt know if that extra day or so would make a lot of difference. I have seen them all eating solids but occasionally see them sat under mum.

Elsa x


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

people generally keep them with mum for at least 5 weeks, just to make sure they get all the nutrients possible from mum and as its not essential for them to be seperated before 5 weeks, especially females then theres no harm leaving them just to make sure.

However if your seeing them eat and drink and personally think they look ready then there should be no harm letting them go a little early if it has to be done!

I've done it with rats before when the parent has had a large litter and become slightly overwhelmed towards the end, and i've taken the pups out quite early, but i've never had a problem doing so, however much ratty people moan and winge that they must be 6-7weeks :roll:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't let does leave before 5 weeks, usually bucks too although they are separated at 4-4.5 weeks so I would let them go at that age if needed. Does seem to benefit from staying with mum a bit longer, not sure why exactly.


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

I was going to separate the boys from mum anyway at the weekend to avoid getting anymore babies and it is a buck so i will see what is best for the new owner x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think letting them go that early will do their psychological development any good. Personally, I wouldn't let any leave before 5 weeks old for any reason, and at 4 weeks old they are only just weaned - in my mind their age is equivalent to a young teenager. Even though they don't physically need mum any more they could do with maturing another week in familar surroundings to being able to cope emotionally with moving. I am in no way 'fluffy', but I really do think that leaving their home too early is very damaging, and the new owner looking for happy, friendly, tame mice is more likely to receive timid, frightened mice.

Velvet Meece - ratty people love to moan and whinge about a LOT of pointless things, but in this case I agree with the majority. I have owned and bred rats for most of my life and in my experience there is a big difference between buying a rat aged 4 to 5 weeks and buying one aged 6 to 8 weeks. The 4 to 5 week olds tend to be timid and afraid, whereas older kittens tend to be much more confident and friendly from the moment you get them home. I don't understand why people are in such a rush to get them out the door anyway, rat babies are wonderful little guys 

Sarah xxx


----------



## cookielucylou (Jul 6, 2009)

Just to point out that 'us' ratty people dont whinge and moan about lots of pointless things we generally say things that will help the rats in some way or another.
And rats shouldn't leave before before 6 weeks as they still need that time to 'grow' so I assume it is the same with mice. 
Surely if they want mice that much they will be happy waiting a wekk or so, so that the mice get the best start in life they can do.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Nothing against rat people, i'm one myself, but you have to admit some are a bit OTT, you just have to laugh and save arguement :lol:


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

I've met some pretty fluffy mouse people too, it just depends which forums you go on


----------



## Halcyon (Mar 30, 2009)

it definitely depends on which forums you go on - I don't think anyone would describe me as *fluffy* 

rat babies take a little longer to develop than mice babies so the timings are different. I also think that whether it is rats or mice you judge each litter on its own merits, some wean earlier than others and grow big and strong with no effort and others need a bit longer with mum and supplemental feeding


----------

